# Best dye for Cactus Juice



## elijahhenry10

I know a lot of people use alumilite dyes, but they're aren't a whole lot of color options from what I saw. Is there any other dye that's comprable?

Thanks
Elijah


----------



## guylaizure

get a color mixing paint wheel and mix the dyes to get the color you want.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DavidDobbs

Some dyes don't do well with CJ.
Call or email Curtis and ask what else might work.
Lot easier than messing up a batch of juice


----------



## Schroedc

I'll go out on a limb here as I'm a cactus juice user, I use the liquid Transtint dyes all the time in my juice, yet to have it cause a problem. The drawback is the cost, they are about 3x what the Alumilite dyes cost but a much larger palette....


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I've seen Curtis chime in on Facebook about various dyes. There are some pigments that can be mixed, but I believe he said Alumalite dye is the only one on the market that mixes with the juice, rather than just being suspended in it. I could be off on that though. 

I will say he has this on his website "Some dyes such as Transtint can be used in small amounts but if you add too much, it can affect the way the Juice cures. With Alumilite dyes, I have not had any issues with it affecting the cure of the Juice.". 

@TurnTex

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

From Curtis's web site

Frequently Asked Question
*What kind of dyes can I use with Cactus Juice if I don't want to use your dyes?*
Of course I highly recommend using the Alumilite dyes that I sell or that you can buy direct from Alumilite.com. They are reactive dyes that are made to cross link with plastic resins with a full bond. If, however, you don't have any or want to use something else, I would advise using a powdered aniline dye.

I do NOT recommend using a alcohol based dye or any other liquid dyes as the liquid portion may affect the chemistry of the Cactus Juice and it may not cure properly. I have used water and alcohol aniline powdered dyes and mixed them straight into the Cactus Juice without the liquid and they worked fairly well. It may not all dissolve properly so you may need to strain the Juice but should get enough for good color. Honestly, it is not worth the trouble to me so I still say to use the Alumilite dyes!


----------



## elijahhenry10

I just went ahead and ordered alumilite dye. I figured for the hassle I was further off buying it. Now I just need to find some wood to test my whole new setup on! Thanks for all the input everyone!


----------



## Jerry B

for future reference, have had several long winded discussions with Curtis about this,
he recommended to me the WDLockwood dyes, they have a wide range color palette to satisfy any need.
It takes a little more effort for the dyes to dissolve and mix, but well worth the added work (mix in juice, let sit a while, shake bottle, repeat often for 24-48 hours, strain and use .....)
I'm extremely happy with the colors achieved and with end results 
Use the water soluble dyes only!
https://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/store/dept/CLWW/item/LW-WCON.XX

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

